# 127 Hours



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

OK, so I wasn't going to watch this movie at first but wow! What a ride. Definitely worth seeing. What makes it even better is looking up Aron Ralston's name on YouTube for his personal account. You find out real quick how accurate the movie was.

I can see why it was nominated for best picture and best actor.


----------



## AttiTech (Feb 21, 2011)

Chris Blount said:


> OK, so I wasn't going to watch this movie at first but wow! What a ride. Definitely worth seeing. What makes it even better is looking up Aron Ralston's name on YouTube for his personal account. You find out real quick how accurate the movie was.
> 
> I can see why it was nominated for best picture and best actor.


Couldn't find it on BluRay at the only place in town you can even purchase a BluRay, and alas, there were none. Only SD and I didn't purchase HD equipment to watch something awesome in SD.  Glad to know it was a good movie though and wouldn't be a waste of my money to wait on the BluRay copy


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

Dateline had a special with him in 2004. They repeated it on SuperBowl Sunday. I think most of it is still on youtube. Here is a link:





I thought the movie was great also.


----------

